# M&M Hobby Center



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

I was wondering if any of ya'll go here and buy parts or use the track? I've gone to RC Hobby Shop but they don't have the part I need and the last time I was in there and asked a question the guy pretty much told me they don't mess with Elec's so I need to go online if I have a problem. So he just lost them a few $$$.

The reason I'm asking about M&M is that I seen some bad reviews for them and the customer service.

Thanks


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

M&M is a fine hobby shop. The owner is from a different culture and is a smart buisness man and some take it wrong. That said they may not have what your looking for either but will get it. So will RC Hobby shop I assure you.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeah I called and they have it in stock. RC didn't have it in stock but don't get me wrong the other guys who have helped me were very nice but not as knowledgeable as the guy who was rude...on more than one occasion. 

I guess I shouldn't mention having an E-Savage around him...lol


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I hear M&M built a new offroad track........anybody going by that would take us some pictures?

M&M is great.........just don't deal with Meir (the owner)......when Trey said "some take it wrong", he was putting it nicely


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks for the heads-up. I'm going by this afternoon and will take a picture for ya'll. It may not be the best quality since I only have my camera phone with me. If I go back this week I'll take the real camera.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

take a couple of them so we can get an idea of the layout.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Will do


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Talk to Benny or Russle at MnM. Both great guys and very knowledgable.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Meir is awsome. I dont know what you guy's are talkin about. Just two weeks ago he gave me a $75 discount.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Or maybe its cause he likes blonds.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

You do have a purty mouth.


Meir is a good guy, you just have to understand his ways.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Lol!


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Whatever you need, Russell over at Victory R/C can get it for you. Just give him a call @ (281) 542-RACE.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

I wish he was on the West side of town. I live hwy 6 and I-10 so I don't think I'm going to drive over there for a gear. I might go over there to run my truck...if he allows elec. E-Savages?? Thanks


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Don't forget Randy's Hobbies 249 @ 1960

That place is very well stocked and may be a bit closer for you.

281-469-7000


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Smiley said:


> Whatever you need, Russell over at Victory R/C can get it for you. Just give him a call @ (281) 542-RACE.


That track looks AWESOME!!


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Does Randy's have a website?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Not that I know of.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Alright, I might have to run over there this weekend. Thanks a lot Guff & everyone else.


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

I get all my RC parts from Randy's. They are a great bunch of guys and willing to help out.


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

yeah Meir (the owner) reminds me of one of nintendo's Super Mario Brothers


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

spot light fisherman said:


> yeah Meir (the owner) reminds me of one of nintendo's Super Mario Brothers


That reminds me of this:

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/mario

LOL!!!!

PD2


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

spot light fisherman said:


> yeah Meir (the owner) reminds me of one of nintendo's Super Mario Brothers


Mario and Luigi have morals, though.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

During the Biff Racing Team Charity Challenge #2, Meir and his lovely wife drove all the the way out to New Caney and wrote a check for $350 as a donation to the Shriners Hospital for Children supporting what we were doing. BTW, that was during the hours his shop was open.

Yes, we all have had issues with him. It's how you handle it is what grabs his attention. I like the guy, I do!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

HARC brought 10 people out to sweat and rebuild his track, along with a skilled bobcat operator at no charge as our donation for the TFT race last year, and all we got was bossed around, cursed at, and told that we weren't even worth bringing water to (as we're all sweating our b*lls off)!

Anyone that knows me knows that I'm diplomatic and easy to get along with, but there's an end to that, and M**r pushes me past that end.

He does have a great shop though, and his wife, daugthers, son, and other employees have never been anything but nice to me.

OK, I'm done.....I had to get that out.....


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Wouldnt it be funny if Meir posted up.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

He actually did one time over on Houstonrc.com

He logged in on his guy Russell's account without him knowing and was talking so much smack that the moderator deleted the post like 3 times!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

fishermanX said:


> Wouldnt it be funny if Meir posted up.


Andy, was that you out at Mikes yesterday?? I was the guy that was looking at the track when you were leaving....


----------

